# lichia



## Mangato

Gostaria de uma descrição dessa fruta, e si tem traduçao

Eu achei ela em exprimente  _lichia/maçá, _e tambem en perfumaria

_Cumprimentos_

_MG_


----------



## Vanda

Oi Mangato,
Nada que uma "googada" não resolva. É só digitar lichia e lá vêm os resultados.  Por exemplo.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Vanda. ¡que sería de nos sem você!
Ja pesquisara lichia no google, mas en espanhol ñao aparescian fotos. Agora ja sei o que é. Aquí conhece-se por lichi. Pode-se achar en lojas de frutas tropicais.
Cumprimentos
MG

Por favor corrijam meus erros


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Vanda. ¡que ser*i*a de n*ó*s sem você!
> J*á *pesquisara (eu tiria escrito *já pesquisei* ou *tinha pesquisado,* por tanto, não o tome como correção, valeu?) lichia no google, mas e*m* espanhol não *apareceram* fotos. Agora j*á* sei o que é. Aqu*i* conhece-se por lichi. Pode-se achar e*m* lojas de frutas tropicais.


 
Primeira vez na minha vida que leio e vejo essa fruta. Fruta tropical? Mas se meu país está em todo o trópico, numa beira do caribe e tudo....

Agora já a conheço, se vê gostosa. Obrigada também

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Até ontem que bebí um suco, nunca experimentara essa fruta.Obrigado Estefanía pelas correções.  Vc. é  um amor. 
Não esqueza que os trópicos são dois, envolvendo ao mundo.... más Caribe so ha um.
Beijos.

MG


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Não esque*ç*a que os trópicos são dois, envolvendo ao mundo.... m*a*s Caribe s*ó *h*á* um. (e é bonito e único, viu?)


 
Sei, muito obrigada. Eu quis dizer com caribe que estamos no meio da zona tropical. Mangato, você também é muito boa gente.

Lichia, nova palavra. Este fórum é demais.

Beijos, abraços, saudações. Até mais.

E.P.


----------



## Fluteroo

Bravo, os brasileiros com trabalho duro estão vengando aos seringueiros da Amazônia, de quando uma expedição "Científica" , levou as semintes da Hevea para o Royal Botanic Garden de Londres, domesticou e acabou plantando na Malásia. Só que para fazer um trabalho perfeito diveram deixar de lado a grafia usada no inglês (Lychee) e procurar primeiro se a fruta ja tem um nome em Português ou numa língua colonial irmã, na ilha de Mouçambique, ou mesmo em Tetum Praça, mistura de português e vernáculo da Ilha de Timor, ja o fizeram com érvas da Cozinha Tailandesa como o Capim limão (Lemongrass) e  a Jaca (Jackfruit) ambas frutas da culinária destes trópicos asiáticos.


----------



## Tomby

Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (_lichi_). 
Obrigado a todos vocês!


----------
A propósito, aproveito a ocasião para perguntar uma dúvida que sempre aparece quando devo escrever uma frase como a anterior.
*Qual é o tempo verbal que devo usar, o Pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto* [...que nunca tinha ouvido falar...] ou o *Pretérito perfeito composto* [...que nunca tenho ouvido falar...]?
Desde já agradeço as suas respostas.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (_lichi_).
> Obrigado a todos vocês!
> 
> 
> ----------
> A propósito, aproveito a ocasião para perguntar uma dúvida que sempre aparece quando devo escrever uma frase como a anterior.
> *Qual é o tempo verbal que devo usar, o Pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto* [...que nunca tinha ouvido falar...] ou o *Pretérito perfeito composto* [...que nunca tenho ouvido falar...]?
> Desde já agradeço as suas respostas.
> TT.



Não sei se o amigo TT ainda mantém a dúvida, mas só hoje li este "hilo".

Eu usaria: "...que nunca tinha ouvido falar", sem saber se é pretérito mais que composto, este sim, eu nunca tinha ouvido falar...

Mas, aproveito para parabenizar novamente este fórum, pois ele acaba de me tirar de um problemão, que era a tradução para o espanhol da fruta "lichia", que agora sei que "lichi". M A R A V I L H A!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (_lichi_).
> TT.


Uma delícia. Bem fresquinha, tirada da geladeira, é só ir tirando a casca e comendo (as sementes atrapalham um pouco, mas nada que a prática não resolva). Vale a pena experimentar.


----------



## vf2000

Parece uma pinha, mas é vermelha. Nunca tinha visto antes.
AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

Tem diferentes variedades.


----------



## Nanon

vf2000 said:


> Parece uma pinha, mas é vermelha. Nunca tinha visto antes.


A lichia é bem menor...


----------

